# Pipe Rack making...?



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

Well, I'm a pretty good carpenter and I like working with wood and I have some of the tools for making such things. Mostly, I have just been thinking about making a pipe rack.

The one thing that irritates me about these pipe racks is how overpriced they are compared to the quality you get when you buy them. Every pipe rack I've seen I think to myself, "Man, I could build something much nicer then that for much less".

Thus, I have been thinking about doing custom pipe racks for people. These racks would be nice, but utilitarian in nature, and they would most likely be decently priced compared to others. I plan to make a few examples in a few weeks so I can demonstrate my Carpentry skills.

For example, I could make a 36 hole pipe rack for as little as 20-30 dollars I would probably price it at about 50-65 dollars after all work is done. Most 36 hole pipe racks I've seen go for 100+.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 26, 2009)

Royale Duke said:


> Well, I'm a pretty good carpenter and I like working with wood and I have some of the tools for making such things. Mostly, I have just been thinking about making a pipe rack.
> 
> The one thing that irritates me about these pipe racks is how overpriced they are compared to the quality you get when you buy them. Every pipe rack I've seen I think to myself, "Man, I could build something much nicer then that for much less".
> 
> ...


You've got the right idea. I was also flabbergasted at how pricey the damn things are, so I made this one for about $10:

hxxp://farm3.static.flickr.com/2006/3540716355_e07f2c9266_b.jpg


----------



## PinkFloydFan (Oct 1, 2009)

Sup Fellas.

Being on the hunt for a piperack myself....
I would certainly be interested in seeing some pics of your first creation Sir.
maybe a potentail customer..

Even on Fee-Bay, a decent 12 slot rack is too much money IMO.



Vin


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

here is the link to the one I made. Probably have about $10 in oak and a couple hours of time in it.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/general-pipe-forum/258811-bored-work-project.html


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Should be interesting. I was looking for a couple of month's before I bought this one off Ebay. Just over $50 after freight.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

PinkFloydFan said:


> Sup Fellas.
> 
> Being on the hunt for a piperack myself....
> I would certainly be interested in seeing some pics of your first creation Sir.
> ...


What is the average price for one on ebay?

Have to get some wood, and some stain... The wood would probably be pine or some oak, that stain would probably be a nice walnut color.

As for what it would look like, I can say that it wouldn't be super fancy as I don't have quite the toolset(yet) for that but it would look nice, and certainly would be functional.

I'll probably have a sample work or two in a few weeks as funds for any kind of project are nonexistent at the moment.


----------



## blueeyedbum (Nov 9, 2008)

Royale Duke said:


> What is the average price for one on ebay?
> 
> Have to get some wood, and some stain... The wood would probably be pine or some oak, that stain would probably be a nice walnut color.
> 
> ...


The picture I posted above is a rack made in NJ. It's Pine. Appears to be some type of one step stain finish, nothing fancy. Usually puts a couple up for sale at a time for $41.95 + shipping buy it now. I've seen them several times but they disappeared before I decided to buy. It seems he has no problem selling them.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

blueeyedbum said:


> The picture I posted above is a rack made in NJ. It's Pine. Appears to be some type of one step stain finish, nothing fancy. Usually puts a couple up for sale at a time for $41.95 + shipping buy it now. I've seen them several times but they disappeared before I decided to buy. It seems he has no problem selling them.


Huh, I was gonna say that I could do a much better job of stainin... But it is still a nice, functional rack.

It looks to be about 10-15 bucks worth of wood and probably an hour or two with a sander and a router. I have a sander, and I wish I had a router LOL. You can do SO much with a router... or a decent dremel.


----------



## GuitarDan (Nov 26, 2009)

If you want to make the nicest one on the planet, materials would run you less that $150...

Now think about being in a niche business like that. Time=money. Drawing plans, gathering materials, bookwork, federal taxes, state taxes, workman's compensation, unemployment, utilities, property lease, etc...

Even importing from China isn't as cheap as you think; time invested in choosing what you want to sell, negociating terms, shipping details, customs, duties, warehousing, shipping, orderfilling, shipping supplies, etc...

Niche sales are their own beast entirely. Very often a person in the know can find local craftsmen to make wonderful stuff for just a bit more than awful mass produced things...

Make one and show the pics! Who knows, this could be a win/win for everyone here!


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

Some artistic, fine furniture quality pipe racks you'll likely find interesting: 
Welcome to Two Cousins Pipe Racks


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

ghe said:


> Some artistic, fine furniture quality pipe racks you'll likely find interesting:
> Welcome to Two Cousins Pipe Racks


Very interesting place, some nice rack designs.


----------



## dajones (May 29, 2009)

Not critiquing any of the other racks, but I keep wondering, "What would IKEA make?"

What I mean is, rather than a "rack" (squared off, standard shelving, etc.), is there anything more... organic out there?

I saw a neat one-off recently: a round wooden humi with a curvy slot built into the lid as a pipe stand. 'Twas nice.

Most racks, to me, look like what my granddad woulda had (no prob, I liked the ole guy!). I recog that pipers are lookin' a lil ole fogey to the design world, but mebbe there could be something sleeker... Scandinavian style... I dunno. I keep lookin'.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I prefer round racks myself. I have one that's two tiered, holds 18 pipes and takes up a place slightly larger in diameter than a dinner plate. I think they sell for $75 at The Briary


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

ghe said:


> Some artistic, fine furniture quality pipe racks you'll likely find interesting:
> Welcome to Two Cousins Pipe Racks


Eventually what I would like to do if find something like a hutch, curio or doored bookcase that I can convert into a pipe rack by simply adding some sort of rack aparatus too.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Eventually what I would like to do if find something like a hutch, curio or doored bookcase that I can convert into a pipe rack by simply adding some sort of rack aparatus too.


Dubinthedam has a nice setup based on a tea chest he shows in one of his videos. I can't remember which video it is or I'd post a link. Maybe he'll see this post and reply with a pic or two.


----------



## Kenny_Jo (Dec 14, 2011)

Not meaning to bring up or hijack the old thread.
Just in case someone still interested in this, making your pipe rack, stand.
I found a very great video.
DIY - How to Make A Pipe Smoking Rack for Less Than $1.00 - YouTube


----------



## jfdiii (Nov 12, 2010)

Is this serious or a joke? I guess you could also just rinse out an old sonic cup and drop your pipe in there. I have expensive racks and cheap ebay ones, but I really prefer individual holders. Little plastic hair clips for my daughter's hair ($1.50/doz) are what hold my Stanwell collection.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

jfdiii said:


> Is this serious or a joke?


I could see using the big Styrofoam pieces from packing, though. Glue a couple of Dollar Store bookends to the sides...yeah, when I was in college I' might have done something like that. Probably not, though. If I did, it would have been like my surrogate TV, a cardboard box wrapped in aluminum foil, real rabbit ear antenna, and a big picture of a chimpanzee cut to the shape of an old TV screen and glued to the front along some old knobs. :hippie:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I've thought about this too. But I got a 12 hole on the bay for $10. So I stopped thinking :lol:

But this could be a nice little deal for other pipers here. The Decatur stands are so expensive with shipping, it's hardly worth it. Looking forward to seeing some pictures!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Kenny_Jo said:


> Not meaning to bring up or hijack the old thread.
> Just in case someone still interested in this, making your pipe rack, stand.
> I found a very great video.
> DIY - How to Make A Pipe Smoking Rack for Less Than $1.00 - YouTube


LMAO! That's Jeff's video. I saw that vid towards the end of this past year and gifted him one of the old racks I'd made. I seem to keep outgrowing racks and then have to make another lol


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

SO does anyone here make racks???

I'm in need of another one as I have pipes sitting on the bookshelf not resting on anything.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

I have one on Ebay now and two more coming later this week that I plan on listing.

This is the one listed now, (not sure if it's cool to post a link or not) and one of the ones I'll be listing later this week is quite different. SOrt of old school if that makes sense.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Hendu3270 said:


> I have one on Ebay now and two more coming later this week that I plan on listing.
> 
> This is the one listed now, (not sure if it's cool to post a link or not) and one of the ones I'll be listing later this week is quite different. SOrt of old school if that makes sense.
> 
> View attachment 36703


Chris,

PM Sent....


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I just ended up making myself a cardboard one after watching the vid link on here. It works wonderfully even though it aint the prettiest thing to look at. :biglaugh:


----------



## Nicolas J. Pug (Apr 21, 2009)

I don't know if I uploaded these fotos correctly but this is the one I slapped together with pine and wine corks.


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm looking in a different direction for cheap racks. Can you see the possibilities for spool racks?


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

For those who want a slightly more stylish and intricate rack but aren't skilled enough to build their own from scratch, look into re-purposing an existing piece of furniture.

I'm currently in the middle of adding a few hunks of wood and pegs to a nice, solid-cherry, hanging curio cabinet that my grandfather bought in 1960. It has a door which will conceal 8 to 10 pipes on two levels - haven't decided on the capacity yet as the wood inserts I built are still drying from the second coat of stain that I put on after I finished cutting and sanding everything yesterday - and I'm adding another insert underneath where four more pipes will be able to hang. It's going to look very nice, and I've already gotten the go-ahead from my wife to hang it in the dining room (as opposed to stuffing it away upstairs in my dinky, dark man cave).


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Sounds good Andrew!! And this was also the route I was thinking of going. Shoot up some pics or a new thread when you get her going!


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is a very good idea Andrew. There are many many different types of pieces that can be turned into really nice pipe racks and / or cabinets. Post up some pics when you get her done.


----------

